# Made in Italy



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Masarati Boomerang.......


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Seconded! Tell us more about this?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This was a kit produced by AIRFIX....yes that Airfix,and has an electric motor chassie,for slot car racing,I presume.It is 1/24 scale.I had painted the body,as I mostly do when I get a car kit,and left it sitting for 20 years or so.I was going to a regional Model Regata,(Model Contest) here in Puerto Rico and wanted to display something different.I finished it in two nights.The car was the only one made,and still exists,there are pixs of it on the web.Next up:the DOME ZERO,the supercar that almost was......


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice model, although I never particularly cared for the design -- one of Giugiaro's doorstops-on-wheels.

Maserati Boomerang show car


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Next up:the DOME ZERO,the supercar that almost was......












Seal up the wheel openings, give it Starfleet markings and slap on a couple of nacelles and you've got something there!

(John P, are you listening?)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You're a building machine..........


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just trying to stay motivated....and in the future


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

and then there is........


----------

